# Online Mobile Recharge



## Revolution (Dec 16, 2011)

Anyone ever did recharge their mobile online ?
Recently I heard about this so got no idea.
I want to know pros and cos.
Is it safe ?
Please share ur views and experience to help nub!
Thanks!


----------



## Revolution (Dec 20, 2011)

Any did a mobile  recharge online ?.....


----------



## ulysses (Dec 20, 2011)

For the last few months Iam using Oxicash wallet and recharging talk time top ups and some data plans (not all data plans /BSNL/MTNL data top ups available in Oxicash)
I top up my wallet using credit card/debit card/net banking for Rs 300 or 500.
Then using the wallet to recharge many family member sims .very convenient.

Pay tm has all kind of talk time/data plans of all telecom companies. Right now they have no wallet.Each time you have to use debit card/online banking.


----------



## clinton (Dec 20, 2011)

U can use *141# from ur Docomo mobile to do special recharges such as GPRS,etc.The amount gets cut from the balance.


----------



## eagle_y2j (Dec 20, 2011)

I use online bsnl recharge facility of bsnl !

It works fine


----------



## fz8975 (Dec 20, 2011)

there is already a Online Mobile Recharge thread by Sarath
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/internet-www/148053-online-mobile-dth-recharge-thread.html


----------



## Revolution (Dec 21, 2011)

Thanks guys for info!
I will will put my query to the above thread then.


----------



## suntex (Dec 24, 2011)

I use Free Online Prepaid Mobile Recharge Vodafone,Airtel,Tata Docomo,Reliance,BSNL,Dish TV,Tata Sky & Videocon Mobiles  this site for recharging


----------



## Gauravs90 (Dec 25, 2011)

I have used various online recharge sites and i have found *paytm.com best among them... It has all the facilities you need like coupons, paytm cash, also supports special recharge and DTH recharge...


----------



## Revolution (Dec 26, 2011)

One query.
What will happen if someone put wrong amount/value of Rs for recharge ?
Suppose u put 11 instead of Rs.10 for normal talk time recharge ?


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 26, 2011)

Revolution said:


> Anyone ever did recharge their mobile online ?



its better to do a online recharge through netbanking....
i use AXIS & Kotak bank online recharge....trusted & fast


----------



## Gauravs90 (Dec 26, 2011)

Revolution said:


> One query.
> What will happen if someone put wrong amount/value of Rs for recharge ?
> Suppose u put 11 instead of Rs.10 for normal talk time recharge ?



Some online recharge site have their own wallet. If your recharge fails, the amount will go in their wallet like Online Recharge- Recharge Prepaid Mobile Airtel Vodafone Reliance BSNL Idea Uninor Aircel MTS Tata Docomo Tata Indicom MTNL Loop Virgin & Online DTH Recharge

Some online recharge sites don't have any kind of wallet like FREE Online Prepaid Mobile Recharge & Top Up for Airtel,Vodafone,Reliance,Idea,Tata Indicom,BSNL,Docomo,Aircel,Videocon,Loop,Uninor,MTS,S-Tel Mobiles, so when recharge fails it is refunded in a week....


----------



## Revolution (Dec 26, 2011)

Thanks for reply!
And what about rechargeitnow policy ?
After all its money so all want to be a safer side.




Zangetsu said:


> its better to do a online recharge through netbanking....
> i use AXIS & Kotak bank online recharge....trusted & fast


U mean u always use net baking for payment  not the other option like CC,Debit/ATM card etc ?


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 26, 2011)

Revolution said:


> U mean u always use net baking for payment  not the other option like CC,Debit/ATM card etc ?



I mean Banking sites have option to recharge your mobile no....


----------



## abhidev (Dec 26, 2011)

netbanking is much more safer IMO...well I have a vodafone number...so i use the vodafone site to pay my bills


----------



## CA50 (Dec 26, 2011)

I usually use either freecharge.in or recharge-it-now.com.

Highly satisfied with the both


----------



## rajeevk (Dec 26, 2011)

I have an IDEA connection, so I am using their own site to recharge online. Even internet banking is also a good option to recharge mobile online.


----------



## Revolution (Dec 26, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> I mean Banking sites have option to recharge your mobile no....



Oh,u mean freom ur bank website ?
Like onlinesbi.com ?



abhidev said:


> netbanking is much more safer IMO...well I have a vodafone number...so i use the vodafone site to pay my bills



Thanks!



CA50 said:


> I usually use either freecharge.in or recharge-it-now.com.
> 
> Highly satisfied with the both



Thanks for feedback.

I still confuse about something.
Retailer do different types of rechrge using different method.
But,there is no such option for this except putting the Rs amount/value in digits
I mean there r normal top up,FRC,STV,net pack etc.
Foe example I got a SMS at my docomo that I will get R.35/- talk time with 15days validity if I do Rs.17/- special recharge.
So,how one can do that special recharge using these sites ?


----------



## CA50 (Dec 26, 2011)

^ in freecharge.in, just enter the exact value of the required card. 

For example, if the operator give talktime when recharging with top-up of Rs.50/-, then enter 50, you will get talktime.
Again if the operator as SMS pack for Rs.36/-, then just enter 36, you will get the SMS pack

In recharge_it_now, there is a option to select between *special *and *top-ups*, just select according to your need.

Edit: my 701 post in 4.5years


----------



## Revolution (Dec 26, 2011)

CA50 said:


> Edit: my 701 post in 4.5years



U r a busy guy.:wink

Sorry for asking again.
BTW,have ever put wrong amount/value by chance ?
Did only recharge fail or the money totally gone ?
Like,if some one put 9 instead 10.


----------



## CA50 (Dec 26, 2011)

The order will be cancelled and the money will be refunded 

ya, bit busy, you know where


----------



## Gauravs90 (Dec 26, 2011)

Revolution said:


> Oh,u mean freom ur bank website ?
> Like onlinesbi.com ?
> 
> 
> ...



special recharge is supported in docomo on paytm.com
step 1- go to Online Recharge- Recharge Prepaid Mobile Airtel Vodafone Reliance BSNL Idea Uninor Aircel MTS Tata Docomo Tata Indicom MTNL Loop Virgin & Online DTH Recharge
step 2- enter ur no.
step 3- select special recharge
step 4- enter the amount
click on submit on proceed to payment...


----------



## Revolution (Dec 26, 2011)

Thanks!
That mean paytm and rechargeitnow both support special recharge but not freecharge.in.
But,surprisingly freecharge is most popular.
They got more followers than other at facebook.....



CA50 said:


> ya, bit busy, you know where


I guess at least not under Graveyard ?


----------



## CA50 (Dec 26, 2011)

^ freecharge do support special recharge, just enter the exact denomination, you won't be asked for top-up or special. You will receive what you opt for

Ya, not in GraveYard


----------



## Revolution (Dec 26, 2011)

Just checked freecharge page.
Saw the details of most of the free coupons.
They saying that they send coupon to ur mail instantly that mean they not gonna charge Rs.10/- to courier the coupon to ur house ?


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 26, 2011)

Revolution said:


> Oh,u mean freom ur bank website ?
> Like onlinesbi.com ?



yes.... also check in sbi bank site whether they have it or not?


----------



## CA50 (Dec 26, 2011)

@Revolution, yep dude, if you want coupons from freecharge then you have to pay an extra 10 bucks, else get the coupons from recharge_it_now, its free there


----------



## Vyom (Dec 26, 2011)

I recharge my phone through my ICICI bank account, online!

Best part? I use Android app for the bank, and recharge my phone, through my phone!!


----------



## dashing.sujay (Dec 27, 2011)

^^Same for sbi-freedom. OP also have a look at *justrechargeit*. Better than _rechargeitnow_ in terms of failure rate. Not a single RC failed through JRI.

@CA50- You are much more active on TE I guess.


----------



## Revolution (Dec 27, 2011)

Bank's own website r no doubt most trustful.
But,I think these kind of sites may be more flexible.
Cos these sites have various types of recharge and payment options.
And some times some coupons may be useful for some body.
May be not for all.

And specially no one gonna pay extra 10 bucks for coupon except they r really useful and save lot of money.....


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 27, 2011)

Revolution said:


> But,I think these kind of sites may be more flexible.
> Cos these sites have *various types of recharge* and payment options.



coupon is not available while recharge thru bankwebsite....but various types of recharge of talktime are available in bank website also...
e.g: rs30,50,100,2000 etc


----------



## CA50 (Dec 27, 2011)

@OP, it seems like you have lots of query and little fear as well. 

Your first online recharge will iron all those, choose any of the site and go ahead


----------



## esumitkumar (Dec 27, 2011)

paytm.com rocks ! Also I recharge from Aircel website...they offer 5%extra talktime


----------



## Revolution (Dec 27, 2011)

@All

Thanks u for ur feedback.
And YES,as CA50 mentioned I'm always paranoid.....


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 27, 2011)

My trust is always with the official website of the carriers. Heard a few cases where my friends got scammed.


----------



## reniarahim1 (Dec 27, 2011)

have used rechargeitnow.com couple of time and also icici bank online website.
now a days most operators like vodafone and tata docomo has online recharge options in their website and now using this option.


----------



## CA50 (Dec 27, 2011)

@Revolution, so dude, have you finally tried it yet?


----------



## Revolution (Dec 28, 2011)

Not yet.
Will try later when time come.
And most of the coupons r not useful for cos I don't buy too much online.
Only few cheap things with good price or essential goods which r not available locally.
And after all I'm a poor guy. 
At present I have talk time and net pack.
But,I'm trying to find how to extend BSNL validity.
But,can find any good option yet.

I tried Rs.24/- BSNL normal recharge at rechargeitnow but failed and my money is gone 
Don't know if they will refund money or not.


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 28, 2011)

Revolution said:


> I tried Rs.24/- BSNL normal recharge at rechargeitnow but failed and my money is gone
> Don't know if they will refund money or not.



when u have the bank sites then y not use them..instead of relying on 3rd party websites...

u can also complain to bank CC in case of any deductions & error....


----------



## abhidev (Dec 28, 2011)

thetechfreak said:


> My trust is always with the official website of the carriers. Heard a few cases where my friends got scammed.



Happened to one of my frnd once with the aircel official website...did a recharge, the amount was deducted and the recharge was not received.


----------



## Revolution (Dec 28, 2011)

I will never try online mobile again. 



Zangetsu said:


> u can also complain to bank CC in case of any deductions & error....


Don't think bank will help cos they will tell its my fault.....


----------



## esumitkumar (Dec 28, 2011)

abhidev said:


> Happened to one of my frnd once with the aircel official website...did a recharge, the amount was deducted and the recharge was not received.



strange..I had also used Aircel website umpteen times..and it was super fasttt !
Had ur frnd raised a complained and chased it ??


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 28, 2011)

Revolution said:


> Don't think bank will help cos they will tell its my fault.....



They will becoz of the Transaction ID generated...tell them the ID & problem will be solved...


----------



## Revolution (Dec 28, 2011)

I don't know my SBI CC no.
So,I have to go to the bank I think.


----------



## CA50 (Dec 28, 2011)

@Revolution, send then an email? Do BSNL have Rs.24/- top up??


----------



## Revolution (Dec 28, 2011)

I don't know.
Got a automated reply mail that they will investigate.
Don't know what will happen.....


----------



## CA50 (Dec 28, 2011)

^ Chill dude, you will get back the  money. 

Have you included the transaction details of that failed transaction in your email ?

If not, please include it, it would serve as a valid proof.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Dec 28, 2011)

I've faced various failed transactions, especially at rechargeitnow, but everytime my balance got refunded, though it takes few days, so have patience at least . Believe me I have become so patient now that I don't even check my mini statement for balance credit


----------



## CA50 (Dec 28, 2011)

^ ya the refund takes time, because the refund is done my the gateway, which takes time.


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 28, 2011)

@Revolution: your worry about losing money is justified by your avatar.... chilll


----------



## Revolution (Dec 29, 2011)

So,what's the average time for refund ?
And BTW,if they refund I will recharge Aircel Rs.10 topup and Rs.14/- for Aircel net.
I don't to mistake next time.
So,tell me which option I have to chose for both ?
And how to chose coupon ?
can't see any select option like Freecharge.
Can u guys tell me in simple.
For example if I want Koovs 50 off or Domino 100 what I have do ?




Zangetsu said:


> @Revolution: your worry about losing money is justified by your avatar.... chilll


----------



## CA50 (Dec 29, 2011)

^ Refund process usually takes from 5-7 working days.

In case of recharge_it_now, you don't have to select any coupons option, just recharge, the coupons will be mailed to you along with the receipt of recharge.


----------



## Revolution (Dec 29, 2011)

7 days is really long.
Can u tell what option should I chose for above two option ?
And they will send coupon randomly ?
No my choice ?
Then it will be totally useless I guarantee u.


----------



## CA50 (Dec 29, 2011)

If you want to select your coupons manually then you have to visit freecharge, because in RIN, you get lots of coupons, some will be useless, others not


----------



## Revolution (Dec 29, 2011)

The main problem with freecharge is that they charge extra for coupons....


----------



## CA50 (Dec 29, 2011)

^ then switch to paytm


----------



## Revolution (Dec 29, 2011)

Revolution said:


> if they refund I will recharge Aircel Rs.10 topup and Rs.14/- for Aircel net.
> I don't to mistake next time.
> So,tell me which option I have to chose for both ?



Can anyone tell me this.


----------



## CA50 (Dec 29, 2011)

^ 
For the *aircel top-up* : select *flexi recharge*
For the *aircel net *: select *flexi special*


PS: dude i need some repo


----------



## dashing.sujay (Dec 29, 2011)

@revolution- Dude, 7 days is *max*. I've got refunds within 2 days to one week. And this is normal time for any kind of refund through electronic payment. You're acting too impatient and sceptic.


----------



## Revolution (Dec 30, 2011)

CA50 said:


> ^
> For the *aircel top-up* : select *flexi recharge*
> For the *aircel net *: select *flexi special*
> 
> ...



Rep given.
But,something fishy with this site.
I can't log in from morning.
And that mail id(contactus@rechargeitnow.com)not working.
3 mails failed.
No,phone call,no sms and not even a reply from anyone except a automated reply mail which can be totally ignored.
I think my money is gone.
Worst experience in online.....


----------



## CA50 (Dec 30, 2011)

^ Umm... thing might lag due to the festive season 

Have you tried their FB or twitter page?


----------



## Revolution (Dec 30, 2011)

Nope,I don't have any FB or Twitter account.


----------



## CA50 (Dec 30, 2011)

^ dude, just create one, its just a matter of seconds


----------



## Revolution (Dec 31, 2011)

Yesterdays able to log in their page.
Failed to use contact us.
Tried 5 times but every time they showing some error and massage failed. 
I think they don't want to refund that why they doing this only with account.
Even ur mail id is showing at their page but still mail sending failed.


----------



## Gauravs90 (Dec 31, 2011)

^^^ wait for 7 days atleast... your money will be refunded... if not then try to contact them....


----------



## Revolution (Dec 31, 2011)

But,why mail and contact us option failed ?


----------



## Revolution (Jan 2, 2012)

rechargeitnow.com is a fraud site.
I used contact us option at 28th Dec 2011.
After then they blocked my mail and and contact us option from my account.
Every mail send failed and contact us gives error every time.
Still no refund or any kind of reply from them.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jan 2, 2012)

I told you use "justrechargeit.com"


----------



## Revolution (Jan 2, 2012)

Can anyone tell me how to post at their FB page ?
I don't if they have any FB page or not.
If exist pls tell me the link.
I'm gonna make a new FB account then.


----------



## CA50 (Jan 3, 2012)

@Revolution, sorry mate, can't agree with that, i have 100% positive result with that


----------



## Revolution (Jan 3, 2012)

Then why they did not refund my money ? 
Can u do something for me ?
Can u tell them behalf of me ?
I can give u Transaction ID.
I failed Rs.24/- recharge.
At least give me their FB link.
So,I can post.
I have a FB account now.
Tell me how to post.


----------



## eagle_y2j (Jan 3, 2012)

@Revolution
*www.rechargeitnow.com/refundpolicy.jsp

PS :for bsnl use official recharge site for tension free transaction .


----------



## CA50 (Jan 3, 2012)

@Revolution, PM me your transaction details, i will see what i can do


----------



## buddyram (Jan 3, 2012)

@Revolution
even i also haven't faced any glitch in online recharge.
if you want the refund, first check with the bank for the reference no or so, and check the with the mobile service provider and the payment gateway site viz., billdesk, ccavenue regarding the issue.  thats it

For all the tata docomo subscribers, you get more than the full talktime if you recharge for Rs 100/- or above
Link


----------



## Revolution (Jan 4, 2012)

Failed at 28th Dec and its 4th Jan.
8th days.
How many days they need ?
U ppl may be never failed recharge no no problem with refund may.
For me they nothing but fraud.
No refund even after 7 days


----------



## Revolution (Jan 6, 2012)

More that a weeks passed no reply or refund.
rechargeitnow.com is fraud.
Confirmed by me


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 6, 2012)

Revolution said:


> More that a weeks passed no reply or refund.
> rechargeitnow.com is fraud.
> Confirmed by me



what was the purpose of this thread to confirm that the site is fraud???


----------



## buddyram (Jan 6, 2012)

^^to share his woes!


----------



## CA50 (Jan 6, 2012)

@Revolution, sorry mate but till now even i haven't received any reply from them


----------



## Revolution (Jan 6, 2012)

Thanks for ur reply CA50.
Some ppl thinking that I'm telling lie here and spamming


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jan 6, 2012)

Revolution said:


> Thanks for ur reply CA50.
> Some ppl thinking that I'm telling lie here and spamming



See mate, no body is accusing you of what all you said. But with my experience I'd suggest *YOU*, that if you want to do online recharges, just do "balance recharges", no net pack, no tariff RC. In my 2 years of timeline, I never got through any such "fraud" site.

PS- I have used rechargeitnow for more than one year, and don't have even one bad experience to share. And its not a co-incidence. So, don't blame it just for your cause.


----------



## Revolution (Jan 6, 2012)

I don't think  I'm totally different from u all other.
then why they did not refund my money ? 
Even CA50 tried but did not get any replied.
Strange......


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jan 6, 2012)

Revolution said:


> I don't think  I'm totally different from u all other.
> then why they did not refund my money ?
> Even CA50 tried but did not get any replied.
> Strange......



IDK what happened with you. Money is refunded for "transaction failed", not for the wrong amount of recharge value entered, or chosing wrong RC pack (flexi and other sh!t).

The day rechargeitnow started giving me problem for on payment gateway, I shifted. And alas, my decision was so right.


----------



## CA50 (Jan 6, 2012)

@dashing.sujay and @Revolution

I had done numerous recharge from that site and all were successful, so i liked it. But i didn't know that their refund is so worse.

I have sent a mail at contactus@rechargeitnow.com, but it was not delivered, so i opted to register a complain via their complain system, no reply yet.


----------



## Naxal (Aug 11, 2012)

I just used Paytm.com service. Recharge was quick, they charged the Credit Card and it took few seconds for the recharge to happen.

*i45.tinypic.com/y2ulw.jpg


----------



## zengatv (Sep 6, 2012)

the best website for recharge online services ?
is Freecharge.in


----------



## harika (May 25, 2015)

i use reload.in site i recharge reliance CDMA prepaid recharge it work fine


----------



## jalal (Sep 17, 2015)

No, i didn't do this ever. But it is safe. Have no risk.


----------



## ariftwister (Sep 17, 2015)

I have used Freecharge before, because it used to give me cashback on every recharge. Then they stopped giving any cashback at all, so moved to paytm. I get occasional cashback and i'm happy with that.. Also the refund services on both were great..


----------



## shijilt (Sep 27, 2015)

Safe, no risk . even if it fails , they will refund the money in your bank account in few working days.
I use paytm mainly - it works well in 2g connection.
Free charge is good , they used to provide cash back offers , but now they don't give any offers.
Above two sites never gave me any headache .
I use the Android app most time.
I am also using my bank's application (imobile - ICICI), if paytm/free charge is down.
Other option is the network's website.
I am using DoCoMo and I get really good offers from their site.
I have bad experience with recharging from airtel's site, they will show one offer , when u pay for it , u will get something else.....


----------



## $hadow (Sep 28, 2015)

paytm is good for recharges.


----------



## aartijha21 (Apr 4, 2016)

There are many website available providing online facility and they are safe also.


----------



## anilkumarsahrudhi (Apr 22, 2016)

From the last few months I used many online sites for Recharge. From them I found reload.in is the best and secure.


----------



## anilkumarsahrudhi (Apr 25, 2016)

I think you wont get recharge it will be failed because there is no such kind of plans. I use Reload.in for my online recharges. This situation happened to me some days back. But no need to worry, I got my money back in Reload cash. With that reload cash i done my recharge with proper plan again.


----------



## yatishgaba (Jun 4, 2016)

I think paytm is best for doing online recharge...


----------



## sayacharming (Aug 19, 2016)

If a Service provider have the RC for rs.11, then You will be recharged with that Particular amount,else you will be redirected to "No Found" page.


----------

